

Cubby: new dropbox like service from LogMeIn creators - Ecio78
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/12/logmein-prepares-to-take-on-dropbox-box-with-launch-of-cloud-storage-service-cubby

======
Darraghb
Gotta love the fact that you download the app and can't even sign up!

Yes, I entered my email to be on the beta waitlist, but why release a mobile
app that can't be used?

Then again, with Dropbox, Sugarsync & Pogoplug I probably don't need yet
another cloud storage provider..

~~~
Ecio78
You're right, there are many alternatives but the ability of sharing for free
if you use peer to peer only and the possibility of using folders with their
original structure seem nice (if they work!)

~~~
Darraghb
SugarSync can sync any folder on your machine, preserving file structure.
However, their sync to Android local storage(the main reason I signed up) is a
bit buggy, so Cubby may be a decent alternative. Agreed that free P2P transfer
is potentially quite interesting.

